
LLVM RISC-V back end 'official' for 9.0 - obl
http://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-dev/2019-July/133724.html
======
childintime
Most importantly "There is initial Rust support for bare metal rv32 and rv64,
with support for hard float Linux targets due to start soon".

